# Bulova Accutron - New Old Stock



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Was bidding on this one:

Accutron on eBay

Here's a picture:










I was outbid at last minute. I'm wondering if someone from our "small world" beat me to it. I should have been more $185.00 for this one - seems like a pretty good deal to me for a 40 year old brand new watch with tags and band.

Paul???


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Another loser here. I didn't go higher since it was a non runner and might need an additional investment in service.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not me, I gave it a miss...but Ken (dombox) did alert me to it a few days before.

$65 for shipping to UK!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Not me, I gave it a miss...but Ken (dombox) did alert me to it a few days before.
> 
> *$65 for shipping to UK!*


Any time you see a shipping quote like that on something you really want, just ask the guy whether he will send it for you to an American address. If so, mail it to me and I will re-send it (for less than $5.00 for standard air mail with no delivery confirmation or insurance). Alternatively, I could bid for you and you could just pay me back. I'd be pleased to do this (and it's some payback, too, for a Forum member who did just this for me on an item a European Seller would not ship to North America)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,ve already got one so it was,nt me but they are stunning watches as Paul can confirm, but if it,s been stored all that time I wonder if the battery had been left in it and all the inherent problems that would cause. I rarely buy a watch unless i can see the movement.


----------

